# Seeing Other Uber Drivers in Driver App



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Is there any way to see where all the other Uber drivers or located on the drivers app? It would be helpful to know if I am waiting very near another driver .


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

Pretty simple, download the pax app and turn it on. You'll see all the ants racing around where you are


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Not in the driver app but you can run the passenger app at the same time as the driver app and then you can check the map for the drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You can't see any other drivers on the Driver App.

On the Rider App, you will see the 8 closest ants who are driving the category your app is set on. So if it's on Pool, you'll see anybody who can take Pool, including higher platforms. If you set it on LuxSUV, you will see only Lux SUV's.

If a driver has their destination filter set, they will not show up on the Rider App, but they could get the ping if it matches their DF.

I personally think checking out other drivers is highly overrated as a driving strategy and only use it occasionally...like at a big mall.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You can't see any other drivers on the Driver App.
> 
> On the Rider App, you will see the 8 closest ants who are driving the category your app is set on. So if it's on Pool, you'll see anybody who can take Pool, including higher platforms. If you set it on LuxSUV, you will see only Lux SUV's.
> 
> ...


 Is there any way to see all of the vehicles on the screen in any app??


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Is there any way to see all of the vehicles on the screen in any app??


No.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

JimKE said:


> No.


Can you be a little more brief??


----------

